
Signal is down since ~1 hour - m_b
https://mobile.twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=signal%20down&src=typd
======
BlackLotus89
Came here to post [https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-
Android/issues/7460](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/7460)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/signal/comments/824cci/signal_down/](https://www.reddit.com/r/signal/comments/824cci/signal_down/)

You were faster than me. This is a real bummer for me since I use Signal
daily. First thought was that my signal installation was broken (since I had
some problems with it yesterday).

~~~
m_b
The main problem for me is the lack of transparency, and communication. Shit
happens, but you shouldn’t let your users alone in the dark.

~~~
BlackLotus89
Couldn't agree more. This is why I would like a federated service. Right now
I'm testing riot as well, but it was such a hassle to get people to use signal
that I didn't even want to start to try to persuade people to try it with me.
It's really annoying that I still use more than one messenger (xmpp, riot,
signal, irc), but at least I can still communicate with some of my peers.

Back to the signal topic my first thought was that they just didn't have time
to react yet since it's before 4am in the US, but they changed the DNS entry
of the signal gateway so I guess it's maybe a DDOS? First people are asking
for a service page [https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-
Android/issues/7461](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/7461)

Anyway it's up again. Hopefully there will be a writeup

------
askvictor
I just got a couple of messages through; not sure if it's back or if it's an
intermittent/congestion problem.

------
Markoff
btw Telegram is down also in many regions

EDIT: there is speculation it's Chinese DDoS since today is day 1 of the first
session of China's 13th National People's Congress? The very Congress meeting
that is going to remove Xi's 2 term limit (dictator for life).

~~~
BlackLotus89
Yup was speculated in the github issue as well. Wouldn't jump to conclusions
yet thought.

------
Markoff
yes, same in EU

back to WhatsApp and gotta try open source Wire which doesn't require phone,
though i will still keep Signal as SMS client

~~~
BlackLotus89
Wire is already open sourced
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12148596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12148596)
and server
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15302592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15302592)
And article links [https://medium.com/@wireapp/wire-server-code-now-100-open-
so...](https://medium.com/@wireapp/wire-server-code-now-100-open-source-the-
journey-continues-88e24164309c) Here is the repo
[https://github.com/wireapp](https://github.com/wireapp)

~~~
Markoff
tried, they are kinda shady hiding email registration only for desktop and not
allowing on mobile

in the end i have found there zero contacts although i know at least one of my
contacts use it, tried also Telegram, found many of my Signal/WhatsApp
contacts are there as well and same with Allo, tried also Skype lite bit
horrible experience and again same contacts as my other combo minus 1-2, so
all in all seem pointless to leave from WhatsApp and Signal could be replaced
by regular SMS app

